# Spinning classes in Nasr City/Heliopolis



## NAE (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Is there a place in Nasr City or Heliopolis where I can sign up for a spinning class? Only a spinning class (and not have it as part of a gym membership).

Thanks!


----------

